# streaks on flatscreen



## whatagal44 (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a 2 year old Magnavox 42" flatscreen with vertical brown streaks on the screen. Must be on the back because is ISN'T on the front where i can clean it! Any suggestions how to fix? They are annoying!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Does it show with every input source you use?


----------

